# 1907 Door and Window Trim Help



## edwardoplunkett (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new here and need help recreating trim for a number of doors and windows in my house. She's an old girl and is a bit tired, but we're trying to give her a lift.

So far I've been able to recreate door casings, but am having a devil of a time trying to figure out what bit or combination of bits to use to recreate the trim at the top of all my interior doors and windows. Have literally spent hours Googling to no avail.

Can you please take a look at the attached images and make any suggestions on where I might find bit(s) to recreate these profiles? Thanks in advance!

Ed


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Ed,
Have you tried to dissect this moulding? These were often built up from several smaller profiles. This one looks like it could be 3 different pieces, the small detail moulding at the bottom, the square piece above that and the small crown moulding at the top. This looks like it might be difficult to produce as one piece but may be a little easier as several smaller profiles.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ed.

I agree with Tim.


----------



## Tom King (Jan 22, 2014)

The first one is obviously pieced up with part of a crown, on top of several rabbets, with a fairly common bottom profile.

Depending on how many feet you have to make, the extremes I've had to go to are having Whiteside make custom bits for me if I have enough to make but not enough to farm it out to a millwork shop, to using molding planes and making one or two pieces by hand if the total linear footage is small. On the rarer occasion, I've used stock router bits for part of a profile, and done the rest with Hollow and Round molding planes.

We match old stuff as closely as possible.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 PC 1 2" Shank Specialty Molding E Router Bit | eBay

1 PC 1 2" Shank Classical Ogee Table Edge Router Bit | eBay

==


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ed.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I agree with Tim and Tom. As an ole boy once said taint going to be easy.


----------



## edwardoplunkett (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the comments gentlemen.

I need at least 30' or more to finish windows and doorways for a fairly extensive remodel. The thought of a custom bit is interesting, so will explore that on Monday.

Any further guidance on how I can create this using multiple bits? I think I understand where the upper and bottom parts come from, but I'm drawing a blank on how to recreate the middle part with the large square section. Any help?

Ed


----------



## edwardoplunkett (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Tom,

Can you help with more detail on how I can recreate the middle portion of this molding? I was hoping that I could just get away with using a router, but now I'm not too sure.

Also, any idea on costs and lead time for a custom bit for this application? Thanks

Ed


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree that it is pieced together. You have a board on top and in the middle and two moldings. The crown is similar to this Amana bit.
Amazon.com: Amana 54404 CROWN MOULDING BIT TYPE #3: Home Improvement

The bottom molding is similar to this Amana bit. If it needs to be a little taller it would be the 54114.
Amazon.com: Amana 54112 OGEE FILLET 1-3/8 DIA. 1/2 SHK: Home Improvement

Some of these bits also come close to the crown profile such as the second one down on the left in a Freud bit.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=freu...-crown-molding-bit-set---1-2-shk.aspx;550;300

There are probably very similar bits by other makes. The Yonico bits on ebay are cheaper (Quality Router Bits, Router Tables at Unbeatable Prices - PrecisionBits.com). There's no guarantee you'll ever be able to find bits that are a perfect match but I think you may be able to get close.


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

pices


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry,fixed that.Make it in pieces


----------

